# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  الريحانتان / قصيدة

## أبو فراس السليماني

*الريحانتان*

شعر : يعقوب بن مطر العتيبي


انشاء في : 2012-04-09 
سَلامُ الإلهِ على السيّدَيــنْ

ومَن جــاوزا في العُلا الفرقدَينْ

وريحانتَيـن بروضِ النـبيّ

فأكرِم بروضٍ وريحانتينْ

إذا الجَدّ كان هو المصطفى

وذا الوالدانِ هُما الوالدَينْ

فهَذي المنـــاقِبُ والمَكرُماتُ

فإن لم تكُنْهَا فماذا ؟ وأيـــنْ ؟!

غِراسٌ نَما في ظِلالِ الجِنانِ

فلا تسألوا عن " جَنَى الجنّتين"

فَـذا ( حَسَنٌ ) يا لِحُسنِ الخِلال

جميلُ الخصال سخيُّ اليدينْ

ومَن قامَ والناسُ في فُرقةٍ

فألقى السلامَ على الفرقَتَيـنْ

وفي كربلاءَ كروبُ البَــــلاءِ

تُدَكّ لهنّ ذُرى الأخشبَين

مَضى يطلب العدل ، يرجو النصيرَ

فنال الشهادة فيها " الحُسَين"

مصارِعُ كانت لآل الرسولِ

ووَقْعُ المصيبة في الخافقَين

فجِعْنا بمقتلِ ذاك الإمامِ

فويلٌ لباغٍ جَنَى مرّتين

برئنا إلى الله ممن غَلا

وممن جَفا ، والهُدَى بين ذَين

فآل الرسول وصحب الرسول

من الرأسِ أشبَهُ بالمقلتَين

ومن رام شقّاً لهذا الوئامِ

كمن عادَ يحمل خفّي حُنَين

إذا حرّرت من عَماها العقولُ

وكان التمسّك بالعصمتَين

هنـالِك حيث تطـــيبُ النفــــــوسُ

وحين تقرّ بهِ كلّ عينْ

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الحمد لله رب العالمين*

----------

